# Rubber Boots - Need some help.



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok I have these pair of LaCrosse rubber boots (ATS Burly) -- once on they fit well, but gosh darn are they a pain in the neck to put on or take off. I mean I guess my calves and ankles are too big for the upper portion of the boots. Surely they are not supposed to be that snug.

What does everyone do? Or should I just return them and try another manufacturer like Muck? Any suggestions on an easy to put on and comfortable rubber boot? Non-ankle fit?


----------



## RemisGunner (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a pair of Bogs, knee-length, and they are like wearing a pair of running shoes straight out of the box. I only wish I could wear them more often!


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

mine does the same thing and there one size bigger for thick socks. I step on the back of one to semi break it loose and then on the other and try to get out of this boobie trap. I also have been known to leave them on until I got home and have the wife give me a hand. Don't expect to get out of them in a hurry so be careful. I also have the rubber snake boots and I have no problem getting them off they don't have that much suction on the ankle area. I have a normal D size foot so it's not a big ankle thing.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

caglatz said:


> Ok I have these pair of LaCrosse rubber boots (ATS Burly) -- once on they fit well, but gosh darn are they a pain in the neck to put on or take off. I mean I guess my calves and ankles are too big for the upper portion of the boots. Surely they are not supposed to be that snug.
> 
> What does everyone do? Or should I just return them and try another manufacturer like Muck? Any suggestions on an easy to put on and comfortable rubber boot? Non-ankle fit?


Go to a western wear store and buy a boot jack. I have one in the house and the truck for the Cabela's knee boots I use. I like them because they are a snug fit around my foot and ankle and I can walk a lot in them w/o my foot moving.


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

To some extent they are meant to be snug so they don't get sucked off your foot in muck and mire. The key is whether they are comfortable once on, if they are then the bootjack or a little baby powder in the boots will help getting them on and off.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you everyone -- I'm actually going to exchange them for a one size larger Muck boot as the LaCrosse just didn't fit quite right even when on. They were comfortable but the top, ankle are seemed too compressed. I understand the "ankle fit" design to help in the mud - its just not what I was looking for. Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

doesn't anyone slip an empty plastic bread bag on over the sock before you put your boot on like Grandma used to make us do?


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I remember that Ken - but that was to make the boot "waterproof" not to slip on easier.


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Around the corral I wear Much Chikana boots- very comfy and ok at medium temps-- now going to light hunting boots- i have both LaCrosse and Goodyear boots but like ankle height-going to Gr Britain tonite and will look for some Blundstones- i really like them.


----------

